# Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste



## Farina (13. April 2008)

Hallo Kollegen,

ein Freund von mir hat sich dem Merforellenfischen mit der Fliege an der Küste gestellt. Top ausgerüstet mit allen fängigen Fliegen in der Weste war er für 3 Tage in der nähe von Heiligenhafen unterwegs.

Gestern rief er mich an und berichtete von den nicht gefangenen Fischen. Nicht nur die fehlenden Fische haben Ärger hervorgerufen sondern auf das auftreten der Blechfischer:v

Mit Aldijacken und Billigstiefeln wurden Meerforellen an den Strand getreten, ja ihr habt richtig gehört die gefangen Fische wurden mit Füßen getreten.:c

Muß so etwas sein? Muß man so mit der Kreatur Fisch umgehen?

Es sind Videoaufzeichnungen von den stark alkoholisierten Jungs vorhanden.

Außerdem wurde laut gröhlend über die Fliegenfischer hergezogen. Habt Ihr schon mal ähnliches erlebt?

Ich finde es zum kotzen, tut mir leid......

Farina


----------



## antonio (13. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

und was hat das ganze mit aldijacken und billigstiefeln zu tun?
was jemand an klamotten trägt welche ausrüstung er hat und ob mit fliege oder blech hat noch lange nix damit zu tun wie er sich verhält.
und solche schwarzen schafe wirst du immer mal wieder finden.
und mit solchen beiträgen gibtst du nur wieder öl ins feuer bezüglich derer die glauben ihre angelmethode ist das wahre und die anderen methoden sind minderwertiger.


gruß antonio


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



antonio schrieb:


> und was hat das ganze mit aldijacken und billigstiefeln zu tun?
> was jemand an klamotten trägt welche ausrüstung er hat und ob mit fliege oder blech hat noch lange nix damit zu tun wie er sich verhält.
> und solche schwarzen schafe wirst du immer mal wieder finden.
> und mit solchen beiträgen gibtst du nur wieder öl ins feuer bezüglich derer die glauben ihre angelmethode ist das wahre und die anderen methoden sind minderwertiger.
> ...



Nicht reagieren Antonio, nicht reagieren...

It's flaming-time...

Ich glaube in Herten is' Sch...wetter


----------



## hecq (13. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

käse zum whine?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

her mit dem Video......

da es im Moment nicht so doll läuft, bin ich über jeden Hotspot-Tip dankbar......
und vielleicht haben die Jungs ja den ultimativen Geheimköder benutzt..... 

und wenn ich an die Fische mit der Fliege nicht rankomme, dann muss ich wohl auch mal wieder zum Blech greifen


----------



## DerMayor (13. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

Gerade Meerforellenangler, egal ob Blech oder Fliege, habe ich bis jetzt immer äußerst sportlich, sauber, korrekt und waidgercht erlebt! Bitte hör also auf zu pauschalisieren.


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

Oder so Vossi, soll er mal bei you tube einstellen 

Läuft nicht gut? hab gestern abend am Riff in Staberhuk ne ü60 verloren... ein Salto auf halber Strecke und sie hat mir zum Abschied den Stinkefinger gezeigt  
Danach hatte ich nur noch Anfasser... vielleicht war mein Adrenalinspiegel auch zu hoch um die zu verwerten 

Das Ganze ging in der Dämmerung vonstatten.

Dorsche waren übrigens gar keine da...

Der Wind hat über Nacht auf Südwest gedreht... am Huk dürfte das heute heftig werden, will heute Abend nochmal angreifen... vermutlich aber weiter nördlich.


----------



## Gummischuh (13. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

Moin

Dumm im Kopp + Alkohol.............was willste da erwarten ?

Mit Aldiklamotten, Spin-oder Fliegenfischer hat das nix zu tun.

Bitter nur, dass die im Gegensatz zu Deinem Kumpel ooch noch wat gefangen haben


----------



## dat_geit (13. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

Es ist leider in der Tat so, dass man hier durchaus auch einer anderen Meinung sein kann.

Farina, wir sind in diesem Falle mal ganz dicht beieinander#6.

Aber leider haben wir da ein Thema zu fassen, dass uns hier zu einer Zielscheibe von gaaaaaaanz viel anderen machen würde.

Als Fliegenfischer hat man allgemein bereits den nächsten Schritt in der Evolution hinter sich gebracht.

Was sich an den Küsten abspielt durch einen teilweise auch über Medien angefachten Auflauf ist schon nicht mehr schön.

Aber dabei bleibt es auch nicht bei den Meerforellen, die den Status einer heiligen Kuh bekommen haben, weil sie zu den gefährdeten Wandersalmoniden gehören und deshalb besonders geschützt und auch seit über 30 Jahren mit hohen Aufwand wieder angesiedelt wurden.

Es geht da auch über all die anderen Fische, die anscheinend bei drastisch steigenden Preisen, nur noch als Resource gesehen werden.

Der allerdings erzeugte Hype der Meerforelle wird im Süßwasser von der Jagd nach dem Zander noch in den Schatten gestellt. 

Die dabei auftretenden Begleitumstände sind allerdings nicht gerade uns Anglern zuträglich. 

Dabei kann durchaus schon der Eindruck entstehen, wir befinden uns hier in einem Krieg um persönliche Fangstatistiken, Guidingkunden, Angelstellen und der gleichen.

Das Internet unterstützt hier als Hauptmedium sich zu produzieren.

Lösen wir uns mal von unserer persönlichen Einstellung, dann begreifen wir vielleicht leichter, dass inzwischen immer weniger Menschen bereit sind viel Geld für eine ordentliche Ausrüstung, eine durchaus zweckmäßige wie auch kleidende Klamotte, umfangreiche Fachliteratur und viel Benzin zu investieren.

Nein, es muß möglichst eine Kosten/Nutzen-Rechnung aufgestellt werden, in der ein gefangener Fisch das Produkt ist, zu dem die eingesetzten Mittel in Relation stehen müssen.

Wird gefangen macht das neidisch.

Fängt ein Gummistiefel tragender Billigblechpeitscher und eine Gruppe bestens organisierter Fliegenfischer mit einer durchschnittlichen Ausrüstung von 1000,- € einem Urlaub mit kostspieliger An- und Abreise inklusive, dann kann ich mir vorstellen, was sich in ihren Köpfen bewegt.

Stehen dann noch die Fangumstände sich nicht so dar, wie man selber vorgeht oder es einem waidgerechten Vorgehen entsprechen würde, kommt es leicht zu solchen Statements.

Ich verstehe es, aber betrachte es auch als größer werdendes Problem.

Ich habe auch Angst, das teile meiner heimischen Gewässer, die ich als Freizeitraum mit nutze, eben unter solchen negativen Einflüssen sich nicht mehr so darstellen, wie ich es für mich als Erholungsraum benötige.

Krass ausgedrückt, fahre ich in den Hamburger Hafen, weiß ich was mich erwartet. Bleibe ich allerdings an heimischen Gewässern zu Hause, kann ich durch das dort greifende Regelwerk kaum auf solche Menschen treffen und wenn doch, dann ist es meistens durch ein vernünftiges Gespräch gelaufen.

Solche Gespräche in einem Schongebiet, einem Brückenkopf an der Ostseeküste, auf einem Angelkutter, an einem beliebigen Modestrand, einem guten Fangplatz im Hamburger Hafen und der gleichen mehr können nicht nur zu seelischen Schäden führen.

Wir müssen hier zwischen den sehr unterschiedlichen Motiven trennen, die auf der einen Seite der Leine dazu führen, dass man auf der anderen Seite auch hin und wieder auf den erhofften Widerstand trifft, der einem das Gefühl schenkt, mal wieder alles richtig gemacht zu haben.

Passiert das nicht wie erwartet, kann man durchaus sehr unterschiedliche Bewältigungen dieses Gefühles von "versagt haben" beobachten.

Frust ist gerade dann verständlich, wenn es Umstände wie oben beschrieben sind.

Ich mache mich davon auch nicht frei. Aber ich kann es viel länger kompensieren, in dem ich immer wieder auf´s neue mich intensiver mit einem Aspekt dieses Hobbys befasse.

Wenn ich mit der Fliege los ziehe, weiß meine Familie, es gibt keinen Fisch und lieber nicht fragen, warum ich trotzdem so fröhlich und ausgeglichen daher komme.

Für mich spielt sich 90% meiner Angelwelt außerhalb der eigentlichen Angelzeit ab. Ich tüftel, ich lese, ich diskutiere, ich träume, ich erfinde, ich freue mich auf das nächste Mal, ich kaufe, ich schaue DVD´s, ich modifiziere, ich binde, ich besuche Seminare für Biologiestudenten, kämpfe für Ziele und und und.........

Stehe ich dann tatsächlich am Wasser und erlebe, das meine Gedankenwelt nicht mehr mit dem übereinstimmt, was ich mir erhofft habe und ich treffe auf die, die es nur als Nahrungsbeschaffung sehen, dann kämpfe ich auch mit mir.

Deshalb fische ich sogar an einer verträumten Au oder steige auf mein Belly Boot.

#dIch sehe das Problem nicht zwischen Spin oder Fliegenfischer, sondern wie oben geschildert zwischen Weltanschauungen.

Andy


----------



## fly-martin (13. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

Hi

@Andi - top Posting!! Sehe ich genauso!!

@Farina - den Smilie bei der Bezeichnung "Blechfischer" hättest Du Dir sparen können ... genauso wie den Seitenhieb auf die "Aldijacke" ... aber wer Deine anderen Postings gelesen hat wird sich über Deine Begrifflichkeiten nicht mehr aufregen!

Der Kern der Sache ist doch eigentlich : respektiert die Kreatur!

Allerdings kann ich schon verstehen, wenn Dein Kumpel die "wilde Horde" nur gefilmt und nicht wegen Tierquälerei angezeigt hat ....


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

@dat_geit und fly-martin:

Sorry Jungs, aber Farina ist und bleibt ein Flamer vor dem Herren und ich glaube ihm seit einiger Zeit nichts mehr von dem was er schreibt...
Und das hat er sich selbst zuzuschreiben:

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=83441

und:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=115483


Sorry, aber da fehlt mir "Blechfischer" nun wirklich das Verständnis.
Wobei ich auch Fliegenfischer bin, allerdings behaupte ich nicht von mir, den nächsten Schritt in der Evolution gemacht zu haben...

Tut mir sehr leid, aber bei sowas kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln.



> Als Fliegenfischer hat man allgemein bereits den nächsten Schritt in der Evolution hinter sich gebracht.




So, und jetzt habe ich dem neuesten "Flamethread" von Farina genug Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt!


----------



## antonio (13. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

@ steffen

|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:

gruß antonio


----------



## fly-martin (13. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

@steffen - Du hast in allen Punkten recht .... und den satz mit der Evolution hab ich überlesen ....

Übrigens bin ich der Meinung : Blech oder Fliege -> alles zu seiner Zeit ( und Fliege hat nix mit elitär zu tun und geht auch preiswert )

Wer sich eine Meinung über die Aussagen von Farina machen will sollte sich halt mal einige Postings von Ihm reintun ...


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



fly-martin schrieb:


> @steffen - Du hast in allen Punkten recht .... und den satz mit der Evolution hab ich überlesen ....


Danke Martin #h





fly-martin schrieb:


> Übrigens bin ich der Meinung : Plech oder Fliege -> alles zu seiner Zeit ( und Fliege hat nix mit elitär zu tun und geht auch preiswert )


Genau so sieht es aus.





fly-martin schrieb:


> Wer sich eine Meinung über die Aussagen von Farina machen will sollte sich halt mal einige Postings von Ihm reintun ...


An alle die dies tun, viel Spaß beim lesen, teilweise recht unterhaltsam 

Nen Forenclown braucht ja auch jedes Forum


----------



## Dorschminister (13. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

Oh mein Gott dieses Farina ist ja echt ein armseliges Würstchen, ich bin echt nicht bösartig oder gar missgünstig aber solchen Menschen würde ich es echt gönnen wenn sie finanziell mal so richtig auf die Fresse fallen und danach sich auch nur noch Aldi-Jacken leisten können.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## snoekbaars (13. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

Moin!!

Ich bin gespannt wann Farina mal einen Flame losläßt und einfach niemand antwortet.
Don't feed the trolls!!!!!!

TL
Ralph
P.S.+BTW: Farina ist an sich wohl ganz nett ... manchmal wohl nur etwas unausgeglichen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

Die Mods reagieren auch ganz Entspannt......!?!:q


Es gab mal Zeiten, da wurden Flamingthreads ratz-fatz gekappt!
(Ihr seid ja auch Alle hier artig geblieben und seid nicht direkt mit Feuereifer ins Wortgefecht gezogen) lol.


----------



## fly-martin (13. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

Hi

Natürlich reagieren wir entspannt .... denn das Thema an sich ist ja nicht Farina sondern der Umgang mit der Kreatur ( zumindest seh ich das so )

Deshalb sag ich mal : zurück zum Thema ....


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



snoekbaars schrieb:


> Moin!!
> 
> Ich bin gespannt wann Farina mal einen Flame losläßt und einfach niemand antwortet.







Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Nicht reagieren Antonio, nicht reagieren...
> 
> It's flaming-time...
> 
> Ich glaube in Herten is' Sch...wetter



Ich zitiere mich nur ungern selbst, muß es aber hier mal tun...

Ich hatte so gehofft, daß niemand drauf einsteigt...

Und dann kam Antonio


----------



## MefoProf (13. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

Und ich dachte immer der Titel wäre so etwas wie das Thema des Threads |kopfkrat |rolleyes


----------



## Blauzahn (13. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



Farina schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> 
> ein Freund von mir hat sich dem Merforellenfischen mit der Fliege an der Küste gestellt. Top ausgerüstet mit allen fängigen Fliegen in der Weste war er für 3 Tage in der nähe von Heiligenhafen unterwegs.
> 
> Gestern rief er mich an und berichtete von den nicht gefangenen Fischen. Nicht nur die fehlenden Fische haben Ärger hervorgerufen sondern auf das auftreten der Blechfischer:v



Wo traten sie denn auf? Die Blechmänner... hab noch nie welche gesehen, die fangen doch an zu rosten, zumal noch am Meer |kopfkrat



Farina schrieb:


> Mit Aldijacken und Billigstiefeln wurden Meerforellen an den Strand getreten, ja ihr habt richtig gehört die gefangen Fische wurden mit Füßen getreten.:c



Egal in welchem Outfit man steckt, ob von Aldi (steht das neuerdings auf den Jacken |kopfkrat ) oder von  Hightech-Karl-Heinz, ein Tierquäler bleibt ein Tierquäler 



Farina schrieb:


> Es sind Videoaufzeichnungen von den stark alkoholisierten Jungs vorhanden.



Dann ab damit zur Polizei!



Farina schrieb:


> Außerdem wurde laut gröhlend über die Fliegenfischer hergezogen. Habt Ihr schon mal ähnliches erlebt?



Ja und zwar immer dann wenn Alkohol und Weichbirnen vereint sind, übrigens ist es dann Egal ob Fliegen-, Spinn-, Karpfenfischer oder Frisör oder Busfahrer... da wird immer gepöbelt #h 

Und wenn dann noch *dat_geit* von Evolution brabbelt ist doch alles geklärt.... 
und so schließe ich nun mit den Worten von Curt Goetz
[FONT=&quot]*Das Denken ist zwar allen Menschen erlaubt, aber vielen bleibt es erspart.*
[/FONT]


----------



## Farina (13. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

Tach zusammen,

was ist den hier los? Da geht man mal für 3 Stündchen zum Sonntagskaffee ins Clubheim am Golfplatz und hier werden mir schon wieder die Dolche ins Herz gestochen.

Freunde, das war eine Schilderung eines guten Freundes von mir!! Ich fand das Verhalten absolut ******* und habe es persönlich in dieser Form noch nicht am Wasser gesehen. Hätte ich es gesehen, wäre ich dazwischen gegangen, egal ob es eine MEFO oder Brasse gewesen wäre. Da könnt ihr Euch sicher sein.

Ich habe absolut nichts gegen Spöcketwerfer, dass Gegenteil ist der Fall, immer mit der Fliege nah ran|supergri

Also haltet mal die Füße still und dreht nicht jedesmal durch wenn ich mal einen, meiner Meinung nach, diskusionswürdigen Thread schreibe. Danke dafür.

Jetzt regt Euch bitte wieder ab, den Freunden von der Küste möchte ich an dieser Stelle sagen, haltet die Augen auf und macht solchen Leuten, wie geschildert, dass Leben ein wenig schwerer|gutenach

TL
Farina


----------



## antonio (13. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



Farina schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> was ist den hier los? Da geht man mal für 3 Stündchen zum Sonntagskaffee ins Clubheim am Golfplatz und hier werden mir schon wieder die Dolche ins Herz gestochen.
> 
> ...



|kopfkrat#d#c

gruß antonio


----------



## gallus (13. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

@HECQ,
fand nur sünder ohne zügel..


----------



## Gardenfly (13. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

Aldi heisst nicht immer arm und dumm:
Ein Kumpel von mir ist Rechtverdreher,gutes Einkommen .
Der rennt gerne mit Plastiktüten diverser Discounter ans Wasser. 
Was die behandlung der Fische angeht : das ist zu verurteilen,aber selbst eine Anzeige würde nichts bringen.
Alkoholisiert = verminderte Schuldfähigkeit


----------



## Christian D (14. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

Verminderte Schuldfähigkeit????? #q Schon das vorsätzliche Berauschen durch Alkoholika ist in der Juristik (wenn man es eng betrachtet) ein Vergehen!

Ich will noch was zu der "Evolution" und Fliegenfischen sagen. Das Wort ist denke ich fehl am Platz. Es klingt immer so furchtbar elitär! Aber ich kann das mal aus meiner Position und Erfahrung schildern. Ich fische jetzt seit 3 Jahren fast ausschließlich mit der Fliege auf Meerforelle. Meine Fangstatistik hat sich seitdem dramatisch verschlechtert. Aber jetzt kommt das, was hier wohl mit "evolutionär" betitelt wurde.Bei mir ist es durch das Fliegenfischen zu einem Wandlungsprozess in der Selbstanschauung und des Selbstverständnisses bezogen auf mich und meine 'Fischerei gekommen. Zu Spinnfischerzeiten (immerhin auch 5 Jahre lang) habe ich noch mehr darauf geachtet, möglichst auch mit Silber nach Hause zu kommen. Mittlerweile ist mir das weitaus weniger wichtig geworden. FANGERFOLG IST ANSCHAUUNGSSACHE! Oder anders gesagt: Der weg ist das Ziel.Viele Fliegenfischer, die ich kenne, haben diesen Weg eingeschlagen. Sicherlich nicht jedermanns sache und auch völlig legitim, hier eine andere auffassung zu vertreten!
 Fliegenfischer heben sich ohne Zweifel von anderen Anglern dadurch ab, dass sie eine Technik beherrschen, die nicht jeder kann, sich nicht jeder leisten kann, nicht jeder will oder es zu zeitintensiv in der Lehrphase ist. Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass jeder, der sich mit der Fliegenfischerei beschäftigt, dazu bereit ist, in den Anfangszeiten Abstriche hinsichtlich des Fangerfolges zu machen. Der Fliegenfischer ist zumeist ein sehr selbstkritischer Mensch, der sich stark selbst reflektiert und hart an sich arbeitet, um voran zu kommen. Von daher denke ich, dass er auch hinsichtlich der "Angleretikette" nach möglichkeit einwandfrei verhält. Das fängt bei dem Einsatz von EINZELHAKEN an und endet noch längst nicht bei einem aufgeräumten Angelplatz. DIES GILLT OHNE ZWEIFEL AUCH FÜR SERIÖSE SPINNFISCHER!!!!!!!!!!! Von daher tuhe ich mich schwer, von der Angelart auf angemessenes Verhalten zu schließen. Was aber zumindets einleuchtend ist, dass ein Großteil der Idioten, die sich an deutschen Küsten seit den letzten Jahren rumtreiben (und leider Gottes von jahr zu jahr mehr werden) zur Spinnrute greifen, um mal eben an der Küste n Filet für abends einzutüten.Sozialverhalten dementsprechend..... Solche leute haben natürlich überhaupt keinen bock, den langwierigen Prozess des Lernens beim Fliegenfischen zu durchlaufen. Es muss auch schneller gehen, an fisch zu kommen. dieser weg führt über die spinnrute.Und so kommt es, dass viele idioten eine ganze Angelsparte, nämlich das Spinnfischen, in Verruf bringen. Es liegt also nicht n Spinnfischern sondern an diesen beschränkten Elementen, die sich dieser Angelmethode bedienen. Es tut mir immer wieder für die leute leid, die sich mit der spinnrute am wasser gewissenhaft und seriös verhalten  und wie auch in diesem Thread mit den Küstenfrischlingen, denen durch die medien ein falsches Bild vom meerforellenangeln vermittelt wird, in eine schublade gesteckt werden. 

Wir sind vornehmlich Angler. Spinn- und Fliegenfischen sind ´lediglich Kanäle  unseres Hobbys. Hat jemand die falsche Grundeinstellung, wird er sich daneben benehmen. Durch welche praktische Umsetzung auch immer.....


----------



## Bellyboater (14. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Oder so Vossi, soll er mal bei you tube einstellen
> 
> Läuft nicht gut? hab gestern abend am Riff in Staberhuk ne ü60 verloren... ein Salto auf halber Strecke und sie hat mir zum Abschied den Stinkefinger gezeigt
> Danach hatte ich nur noch Anfasser... vielleicht war mein Adrenalinspiegel auch zu hoch um die zu verwerten
> ...


 
Dan müssen wir uns wohl verpasst haben. Wir waren zu zweit und sind vor der Dämmerung abgehauen, weil meine Wathose an beiden Füßlingen undicht geworden ist. Mein Schwiegervater konnte da übrigens eine Anfang 50 auf die Schuppen legen.


----------



## kof (14. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

@ christian d:

sprichst mir aus der seele!

cheers
marc


----------



## Ollek (14. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott dieses Farina ist ja echt ein armseliges Würstchen, ich bin echt nicht bösartig oder gar missgünstig aber solchen Menschen würde ich es echt gönnen wenn sie finanziell mal so richtig auf die Fresse fallen und danach sich auch nur noch Aldi-Jacken leisten können.
> 
> Gruß Steffen



|supergri bleib doch mal locker, wer im Netz so auf die Ka**e haut ist meist ein ....Hier

Meistens leiden solche Leutchen auch noch an dem Hier

Wie gesagt im Netz ist jeder der Schönste der Reichste und Tollste :g 

mich bins ja zum Glück |rotwerden)

Schönes Thema #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Dan müssen wir uns wohl verpasst haben. Wir waren zu zweit und sind vor der Dämmerung abgehauen, weil meine Wathose an beiden Füßlingen undicht geworden ist. Mein Schwiegervater konnte da übrigens eine Anfang 50 auf die Schuppen legen.


Ihr seid auf dem Riff in Richtung Staberhuk gewesen? 
Ich war am Riff Richtung Katharinenhof, also 500m vom Parkplatz aus in Richtung Norden...
Als ich vorgefahren kam, kamen grad zwei vom HUK zurück, vorzeitiger Abbruch wegen vollgelaufener Wathose, allerdings von oben vollgelaufen...





Ollek schrieb:


> Schönes Thema #h


Da steigen die Bockwurstverkaufschancen, was


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



Christian D schrieb:


> Verminderte Schuldfähigkeit????? #q Schon das vorsätzliche Berauschen durch Alkoholika ist in der Juristik (wenn man es eng betrachtet) ein Vergehen!
> 
> Ich will noch was zu der "Evolution" und Fliegenfischen sagen. Das Wort ist denke ich fehl am Platz. Es klingt immer so furchtbar elitär! Aber ich kann das mal aus meiner Position und Erfahrung schildern. Ich fische jetzt seit 3 Jahren fast ausschließlich mit der Fliege auf Meerforelle. Meine Fangstatistik hat sich seitdem dramatisch verschlechtert. Aber jetzt kommt das, was hier wohl mit "evolutionär" betitelt wurde.Bei mir ist es durch das Fliegenfischen zu einem Wandlungsprozess in der Selbstanschauung und des Selbstverständnisses bezogen auf mich und meine 'Fischerei gekommen. Zu Spinnfischerzeiten (immerhin auch 5 Jahre lang) habe ich noch mehr darauf geachtet, möglichst auch mit Silber nach Hause zu kommen. Mittlerweile ist mir das weitaus weniger wichtig geworden. FANGERFOLG IST ANSCHAUUNGSSACHE! Oder anders gesagt: Der weg ist das Ziel.Viele Fliegenfischer, die ich kenne, haben diesen Weg eingeschlagen. Sicherlich nicht jedermanns sache und auch völlig legitim, hier eine andere auffassung zu vertreten!
> Fliegenfischer heben sich ohne Zweifel von anderen Anglern dadurch ab, dass sie eine Technik beherrschen, die nicht jeder kann, sich nicht jeder leisten kann, nicht jeder will oder es zu zeitintensiv in der Lehrphase ist. Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass jeder, der sich mit der Fliegenfischerei beschäftigt, dazu bereit ist, in den Anfangszeiten Abstriche hinsichtlich des Fangerfolges zu machen. Der Fliegenfischer ist zumeist ein sehr selbstkritischer Mensch, der sich stark selbst reflektiert und hart an sich arbeitet, um voran zu kommen. Von daher denke ich, dass er auch hinsichtlich der "Angleretikette" nach möglichkeit einwandfrei verhält. Das fängt bei dem Einsatz von EINZELHAKEN an und endet noch längst nicht bei einem aufgeräumten Angelplatz. DIES GILLT OHNE ZWEIFEL AUCH FÜR SERIÖSE SPINNFISCHER!!!!!!!!!!! Von daher tuhe ich mich schwer, von der Angelart auf angemessenes Verhalten zu schließen. Was aber zumindets einleuchtend ist, dass ein Großteil der Idioten, die sich an deutschen Küsten seit den letzten Jahren rumtreiben (und leider Gottes von jahr zu jahr mehr werden) zur Spinnrute greifen, um mal eben an der Küste n Filet für abends einzutüten.Sozialverhalten dementsprechend..... Solche leute haben natürlich überhaupt keinen bock, den langwierigen Prozess des Lernens beim Fliegenfischen zu durchlaufen. Es muss auch schneller gehen, an fisch zu kommen. dieser weg führt über die spinnrute.Und so kommt es, dass viele idioten eine ganze Angelsparte, nämlich das Spinnfischen, in Verruf bringen. Es liegt also nicht n Spinnfischern sondern an diesen beschränkten Elementen, die sich dieser Angelmethode bedienen. Es tut mir immer wieder für die leute leid, die sich mit der spinnrute am wasser gewissenhaft und seriös verhalten  und wie auch in diesem Thread mit den Küstenfrischlingen, denen durch die medien ein falsches Bild vom meerforellenangeln vermittelt wird, in eine schublade gesteckt werden.
> ...



Moin Christian #h
hast Du schön geschrieben und ich teile Deine Auffassung, wobei ich persönlich schon angeln gehe um Fische zu fangen und diese dann auch zu verspeisen, da bin ich ehrlich.

Die Kunst liegt in der Beschränkung, mir reicht eine Meerforelle, je nach Größe ist das für unseren 2 Personenhaushalt auch mal mehr als ein "Festessen" 

Ich schrieb das an anderer Stelle schon mal, ich kann mich nach einer MeFo auch noch ne Stunde auf mein Hocker setzen und den anderen Zuschauen die sich noch so am Stand rumtreiben.

Beim Brandungsangeln zieh ich mir aber auch schon mal ein paar mehr Platte (wenns es denn gelingt  ) Massenfänge brauche ich aber auch da nicht.

Dorsche? nach 5 Stück in Küchengröße höre ich auf... Ich hab ja kein Kühlhaus im Keller... hab nicht mal nen richtigen Keller 

Du siehst, ich bin eigentlich ein Kochtoppangler aber einer mit Selbstbeschränkung 
Und wenn es mal nix geworden ist, dann hab ich nen schönen Tag am Meer gehabt und ärgere mich nicht.

Wobei ich sagen muß, daß ich vorgestern in Staberhuk wirklich laut Sch... hätte brüllen können als sich das "Mistvieh" meinen Snaps aus dem Maul geschüttelt hat... Aber wem würde das nicht so gehen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



Farina schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> was ist den hier los? Da geht man mal für 3 Stündchen zum Sonntagskaffee ins Clubheim am Golfplatz und hier werden mir schon wieder die Dolche ins Herz gestochen.
> 
> ...


 

Ich hatte Ditr ja vor einiger Zeit mal was zu einem anderen Thread geschrieben. Anscheinend ist es bei Dir in Vergessenheit geraten. Egal.

Ungeachtet der bisherigen Diskussion bist Du für mich ein ausgemachter Troll. 
Dein Beitrag ist wieder einmal gespickt von Arroganz und übelster Pauschalpolemik. Er hat m.E. nur das eine Ziel, nämlich hier Stunk zu machen.
Das eigentliche Problem, die angebliche und bisher absolut unbewiesene schlechte Behandlung der Fische ( ich glaube auch nicht daran, dass Du irgendwelches Bildmaterial liefern kannst ) , wird nur am Rande gestriffen. Dazu fallen mir offensichtliche Parallelen zu einem anderen Boardi auf, der sich hier noch nicht geäußert hat. 
Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt. 


Erfreulich daran ist das dennoch - zwar kontroverse, aber sachlich gut argumentierte - Beiträge zu diesem Thema gekommen sind und es eben nicht zu einer Verbalschlägerei gekommen ist. 

Somit hast Du Dein eigentliches Ziel verfehlt.


----------



## Wallerschreck (14. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

Da will wohl mal wieder das elitäre völkchen der Fliegenfischer über die banalen Spinnfischer erheben 

Ist doch völlig egal mit was die Fische gefangen wurden "wer fängt hat recht" wenn die "kreatur Fisch" aber mißhandelt wird sollte man einschreiten völlig egal ob er an fliege oder blinker gefangen wurde und ebenso egal ob der fänger aldi oder dolce&gabbana Wathosen trägt. Aber ich gehe mal davon aus dein kumpel ist direkt zu den Übeltätern hingelaufen und hat sie gebeten sorgsamer mit dem Fisch umzugehen oder?


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Erfreulich daran ist das dennoch - zwar kontroverse, aber sachlich gut argumentierte - Beiträge zu diesem Thema gekommen sind und es eben nicht zu einer Verbalschlägerei gekommen ist.
> 
> Somit hast Du Dein eigentliches Ziel verfehlt.



So sieht's aus, "Thema verfehlt... 6... setzen...


----------



## LocalPower (14. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Aber leider haben wir da ein Thema zu fassen, dass uns hier zu einer Zielscheibe von gaaaaaaanz viel anderen machen würde.
> 
> Als Fliegenfischer hat man allgemein bereits den nächsten Schritt in der Evolution hinter sich gebracht.
> 
> ...



Zur Zielscheibe machst du dich eher mit Statements, mit denen du dich als Fliegenfischer für was besonderes, elitäres, besseres hältst! |uhoh:

Btw. 90% meiner Angelwelt spielen sich bei mir am Wasser ab. Aber jeder wie er mag...


----------



## taupo_tiger (14. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

hallo,

ich bitte, meine abschweifung ins off topic zu vergeben, aber als "nicht nur sondern auch und ganz und gar kein experte" fliegenfischer würde ich gerne wissen:

wie filmt man beim werfen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

Spinnfischer?
Fliegenfischer?
Mir wurscht, sollen sich andere drüber aufregen - bin Angler und mach beides.

Erweitert den Horizont, wenn man sich nicht auf bestimmte Methoden beschränkt - und Horizonterweiterung scheint bei einigen ja durchaus noch nötig zu sein, wenn man sich so manches Posting durchliest...........


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> bin Angler



Entschuldige bitte, wenn ich Dein Posting "zerpflücke" aber diese beiden Worte sind es die und alle verbindet!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

Eben ;-)))


----------



## Tisie (14. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

Hi Farina,



Farina schrieb:


> ... war er für 3 Tage in der nähe von Heiligenhafen unterwegs.


ich glaube, das hängt auch ein bißchen von der Stellenwahl ab. In Heiligenhafen ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sicher größer, von ein paar alkoholisierten Kutteranglern (keine generelle Wertung - nur ein mögliches Beispiel), die es "mal eben" auf MeeFo probieren wollen, "überrannt" zu werden, als auf einer einsamen dänischen Insel. D.h. wenn man in Ruhe fischen will, muß man eben an Stellen fahren, wo man seine Ruhe hat!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## angler0507 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Spinnfischer?
> Fliegenfischer?
> (...) - bin Angler und mach beides.


 
Ich auch! Und um die Sache noch komplizierter zu machen: Ich trage Simms- und Tchibo-Klamotten. Manchmal sogar gleichzeitig! Bin ich jetzt ein degeneriertes oder ein höher entwickeltes Angelwesen?
Wahrscheinlich bin ich schlicht eine gespaltene Persönlichkeit und muss dringend zum Psychiater, zu Scientology oder ins Yoga. Hauptsache ich erreiche auch einmal die hohen Sphären eines waidgerecht gekleideten, edlen und reinen Fliegenfischers. Nicht, dass ich noch die Evolution verpasse...


----------



## hecq (14. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



gallus schrieb:


> @HECQ,
> fand nur sünder ohne zügel..


 
ein wenig verehrt und angespien..


----------



## Schutenpiet (14. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

@ Farina: Und Du arbeitest auf´m Golfplatz?
Bleibt denn da noch Zeit für´s angeln |kopfkrat
Oder übst Du da werfen  |rolleyes...natürlich stilecht.
Im Ernst: Die Ostsee ist für alle groß genug, und ich werd immer skeptisch, wenn ´ne Geschichte anfängt mit: Ein Kumpel hat berichtet... Ist mir zu oberflächlich. In Zukunft werde ich meine Fische in einem gaanz besonderen Behältnis transportieren. Wenn am Strand einer mit ´ne A..Tüte rumläuft, dann ist das nicht ne arme Sau, sondern ein erfolgreicher Angler.  :m

Gruß Peter


----------



## Dart (14. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

Der TE hat sein Ziel erreicht und reibt sich die Hände|rolleyes
Reiner


----------



## ichtyo (14. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

Yo, 
isch liebe farina!!!!

Wenn wir hätten nischt farina, wir könnten uns nischt regen auf!!!!

Ein thread ohne farina`s Quatsch, ist wie Fisch ohn` Wasser!!

Isch liebe Ihn....!!!!

Härzalichst ichtyo


----------



## Torsten Rühl (14. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

So etwas passiert nicht nur an der Küste. Am Rhein kommt so etwas auch oft vor. 
Da gehen Leute auch mit Alditüten vom Angelplatz. 
Und man stelle sich vor die haben auch noch Tarnklamotten an.

@ Farina
Nichts für ungut Farina aber wenn mal wieder Fischfreie Zeit ist kommt immer wieder ein Ding von dir das mir nie langweilig wird. Ist zwar nicht die feine Art die Jungs mit billigen Klamotten herunter zu machen doch was du ganz richtig gesagt hast:
Respekt der Kreatur Fisch !!!


----------



## Taxidermist (14. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

Ganz schön snoby son Kastendenken und dann die armen gequälten Fische als
Aufhänger hernehmen!
Wo bleibt der Video von deinem Kumpel?

Taxidermist


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



Farina schrieb:


> Mit Aldijacken und Billigstiefeln ....
> 
> Es sind Videoaufzeichnungen von den stark alkoholisierten Jungs vorhanden.
> 
> Außerdem wurde laut gröhlend über die Fliegenfischer hergezogen. Habt Ihr schon mal ähnliches erlebt?


 
Mist!!!! Erwischt! |bigeyes

Ich muss mich leider outen. Natürlich saufen ich und meine Kumpels uns immer kräftig einen an die Mütze bevor wir Flifis klatschen gehen. Mit dem Schnaps hat man erstens ein bisschen mehr Mut und kann zweitens das Wachsjackengemüffel und den Sir-Irisch-Moos-Odor besser ertragen. 

Das mit dem Mefotreten ist mit Sicherheit falsch gedeutet worden. Wenn man den Blutschleier berücksichtigt, den dein Highendevolutionär vor den Augen gehabt hat, nachdem er den 30er-Snaps auf die Omme geknallt bekommen hatte, kann man ihm das nachsehen.

Es handelt sich um den bei norddeutschen Küstenspinnfischern so beliebten Mefomassenfangtanz. Das kann man leicht verwechseln. Wann immer, also sozusagen jeden Angeltag, der Spinnfischer 10 oder mehr der heiligen Fische mit brachialer Gewalt und unfairen Mitteln ihrem Element entrissen hat, tanzt er am Angelplatz so eine Art Sirtaki um die aufgeschlitzten Fische herum. Anschließend, allerdings auch gern schon zuvor, wird ein Menschenopfer erwartet, was häufig leider ein Fliegenfischer ist, da man sich an die kulturell wenig entwickelten Individuen der eigenen Spezies nicht herantraut.

Uli


----------



## ichtyo (14. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

Yo, farina,Kumpel......,wo is`dat Video;+???

Gruß ichtyo:g


----------



## ichtyo (14. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

Ja, Uli, glaubst Du tatsächlich, dass Markenfetischist und der deutschen Rechtschreibung nicht gerade Ermächtigte - Farina -, deinen erlauchten Ausführungen folgen konnte?|kopfkrat

Aber, wie schon gesagt, ohne Farina würde es den Einen oder Anderen thread nicht geben!!!!

Jung`( Farina ) mach`et!!!

I love you|wavey:

Gruß ichtyo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Anschließend, allerdings auch gern schon zuvor, wird ein Menschenopfer erwartet, was häufig leider ein Fliegenfischer ist, da man sich an die kulturell wenig entwickelten Individuen der eigenen Spezies nicht herantraut.


|good: Goil Uli, du hast es genau erklärt :m, sind halt die traditionellen Riten bei denjenigen, die so tun, und wie man(n) vielfach den hübschen Mädchen in hübschen Kleidern nachpfeift, so trifft es hierbei natürlich die hübschest ausstaffierten ins Auge stechenden Zielobjekte, größter Erwartungwert für Trouble !


----------



## ichtyo (14. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

Yo, AngelDet, wie kommt auf über 8000 Beiträge?? Alter, das sind bei Dir um die 1000 Beiträge pro Jahr?? Bist Du 24 h on top, oder wat??|kopfkrat

Gruß ichtyo


----------



## GiantKiller (14. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

Es gibt natürlich einen unterschwelligen Konflikt zwischen einigen Fliegenfischern und einigen Spinnfischern. Dieser tritt auch hier im Forum ab und an zu Tage.
Dabei wirken einzelne Fliegenfischer mit ihrem elitären Getue recht überheblich.

Daran hat sich wohl jemand gestört und die grob überzeichnete Figur 'Farina' erschaffen, die wie eine Karikatur eines extrem snobistischen Fluganglers auftritt und andere Angelarten abqualifiziert. Besonders amüsant finde ich, dass andere Mitglieder der karikierten Gruppe ihn für echt halten und ihm zustimmen. Dass sie sich dabei selbst diskreditieren entgeht ihnen.


----------



## Pikepauly (14. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

@Uli
Du bringst mich da auf ne Idee...... 
Ich glaub der nächste Fliegenfischer ist meiner, ich brauch ne neue Watjacke und Simms wäre durchaus genehm.

Darf ich ihn am Strand liegenlassen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



GiantKiller schrieb:


> Daran hat sich wohl jemand gestört und die grob überzeichnete Figur 'Farina' erschaffen, die wie eine Karikatur eines extrem snobistischen Fluganglers auftritt und andere Angelarten abqualifiziert. Besonders amüsant finde ich, dass andere Mitglieder der karikierten Gruppe ihn für echt halten und ihm zustimmen. Dass sie sich dabei selbst diskreditieren entgeht ihnen.


Was wäre wenn jetzt jemand einen Kontrapart (Spinnangler, Karpfenangler, Hechtangler, Welsangler,...) erschüfe und dann immer den FliFi |splat2: batscht?

Irgendwie ist das, wie ich von etlichen Vorfällen weiß (Streitplätze und Geplänkel) und es klare Linie bei den Mods ist, NICHT der Sinn des AB-Forums. :g

Aber da ist eh ein suchendes Auge |znaika: drauf und schnell ein Schloß vor! #6


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Aber da ist eh ein suchendes Auge |znaika: drauf und schnell ein Schloß vor! #6


 
Wozu? Ist doch alles Safe hier.


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Mist!!!! Erwischt! |bigeyes
> 
> Ich muss mich leider outen. Natürlich saufen ich und meine Kumpels uns immer kräftig einen an die Mütze bevor wir Flifis klatschen gehen. Mit dem Schnaps hat man erstens ein bisschen mehr Mut und kann zweitens das Wachsjackengemüffel und den Sir-Irisch-Moos-Odor besser ertragen.
> 
> ...



ich hau mich wech... wie geil is' das denn


----------



## Forellenzemmel (14. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Siehe:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=83441
> 
> und:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=115483


 
Hallo Steffen,

hab mal die beiden Links geklickt und fand es sehr ... sehr aufschlußreich! Auch wenns wirklich vom Spaßfaktor lohnen würde, lese ich mir nicht weitere Beiträge von Farina durch.

Und davon ab, das ganze Thema in dem Thread scheint mir ein bißchen hochgeputscht - es gibt nun mal verschiedene Angelmethoden... und wenn ich die Fliege nehme, sollte ich es dann eher als "sportliches" Angeln betrachten - anders fang ich mehr!#h

Stefan


----------



## Fishzilla (14. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

Ich bin nur ein Assi Spinnangler.
Noch Fragen.....?


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

Du bist doch manchmal sogar ein Assi-Assi-Wurmangler. Oder nicht?


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Hallo Steffen,
> 
> hab mal die beiden Links geklickt und fand es sehr ... sehr aufschlußreich! Auch wenns wirklich vom Spaßfaktor lohnen würde, lese ich mir nicht weitere Beiträge von Farina durch.
> 
> ...


Das is' ja das schlimme an Farina, er flamed aber er flamed so gut, ich hau mich jedesmal in den Dreck... 





Fishzilla schrieb:


> Ich bin nur ein Assi Spinnangler.
> Noch Fragen.....?



Boah... bist Du ekelhaft  Aber wenigstens waidgerechte Klamotten hast Du an, oder? Sag, daß Du wenigstens bei den Klamotten keine Abstriche machst, rette Deine Ehre


----------



## Fishzilla (14. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Du bist doch manchmal sogar ein Assi-Assi-Wurmangler. Oder nicht?



Eyyyy Alter Eyyyyy!!!!!
Klatsch dich gleich....|supergri
Am Samstag bin ich sogar ein Oberassi Troller.
Das ist dann das Aasigste vom Assidasein.
Dann werde ich schön Ufernah in eure Assischnüre fahren und alles kaputt machen.


----------



## Fishzilla (14. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

[quote Boah... bist Du ekelhaft  Aber wenigstens waidgerechte Klamotten hast Du an, oder? Sag, daß Du wenigstens bei den Klamotten keine Abstriche machst, rette Deine Ehre [/quote]

Hmmmm, lass mal überlegen.
Jogginghose (Natürlich nachgemachte Adidas), schwarze Lederjacke und dazu schwarze Halbschuhe.|supergri


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



Fishzilla schrieb:


> Hmmmm, lass mal überlegen.
> Jogginghose (Natürlich nachgemachte Adidas), schwarze Lederjacke und dazu schwarze Halbschuhe.|supergri



Sehr schick  so ungefähr hab ich mir das vorgestellt


----------



## boot (14. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott dieses Farina ist ja echt ein armseliges Würstchen, ich bin echt nicht bösartig oder gar missgünstig aber solchen Menschen würde ich es echt gönnen wenn sie finanziell mal so richtig auf die Fresse fallen und danach sich auch nur noch Aldi-Jacken leisten können.
> 
> Gruß Steffen


Das muß der echt mal durchmachen dann würde er anders denken#q


----------



## GiantKiller (15. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn jetzt jemand einen Kontrapart (Spinnangler, Karpfenangler, Hechtangler, Welsangler,...) erschüfe und dann immer den FliFi |splat2: batscht?



wenn er seine rolle genausogut spielen würde wäre das ziemlich lustig.


----------



## The_Duke (15. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Uli
> Du bringst mich da auf ne Idee......
> Ich glaub der nächste Fliegenfischer ist meiner, ich brauch ne neue Watjacke und Simms wäre durchaus genehm.
> 
> Darf ich ihn am Strand liegenlassen?



Hmmm...is dann wie mit den Robben...gehäutet und was man nicht brauchen kann, wird liegen gelassen. |kopfkrat#d #d

Wenn Fliegenfischer in der Evolution eine Stufe höher stehen...wie ist es denn mit den Ex-Fliegenfischern?
Z.B. diejenigen, die wegen einem kaputten Schultergelenk nicht mehr die "Königsdisziplin"#q  ausüben können?
Degenerieren die dann automatisch?
Mutieren sie so zu sagen zurück?
Weicht ihre Stirn zurück, schiebt sich ihr Unterkiefer vor und bekommen sie Wülste über den Augen?

Lange nicht so nen Quark gelesen....in dieser riesigen Salzpfütze ist doch wahrlich genug Wasser und Fisch für alle drin.
Ist doch egal ob einer nen Fussel flitzen lässt oder mit Blech schießt.


----------



## LAC (15. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

@ dat geit
gutes posting - ich hoffe es versteht jeder.

Es ist eigentlich schade, dass unter anglern, solch eine kluft entstanden ist. Einige fliegenfischer trennen sich gewaltig von den sogenannten blechfischern. Ich frage mich nur warum, ich mache beides und akzeptiere auch beide methoden bzw. gruppen, wobei dieses nichts  mit aldi stiefel zu tun hat bzw. rolle oder rute, die einen beachtlichen preis gekostet hat. Das muss schon mehr sein - als nur material.
Hier läuft etwas im kopf ab - da sollte man dran arbeiten - denn das färbt ab und macht sich - ohne das man es merkt -  in anderen bereichen bzw. form bemerkbar (ich habe die links auch gelesen)  Dabei kann man ganz schön schiffbruch erleben und muss dann feststellen, dass man mit der hohen nase  zum "blechangler" degradiert wurde. Erkenne das du ein mensch bist.

Wobei beide seiten schwarze schafe haben, die beim angeln sich nicht richtig verhalten -  da fehlt etwas im kopf - schade.


----------



## Dorschminister (15. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



The_Duke schrieb:


> Hmmm...is dann wie mit den Robben...gehäutet und was man nicht brauchen kann, wird liegen gelassen. |kopfkrat#d #d



Genau und den ganzen Spass nennt man dann "Fliegenfischer häuten":q:q

Was ich euch allen nochmal sagen wollte, egal ob Blech oder Fliege ihr seid alle noch nicht so weit, denn nur ICH bin in der Evo-Dingsbums drei Stufen über euch und wisst ihr auch warum?
Weil ich 
Bellyboatangler 
bin
So meine Untertanen jetzt wisst ihr Würmer bescheid und ich hoffe ihr werdet euch in Zukunft ein wenig demütig verhalten.
|supergri|supergri

Gruß Steffen


----------



## goeddoek (15. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> .... denn nur ICH bin in der Evo-Dingsbums drei Stufen über euch und wisst ihr auch warum?
> Weil ich
> Bellyboatangler
> bin




... als der Kajakangler das las, lächelt er milde über die Unwissenheit des BB-Anglers  :q :q :q :q


----------



## Ollek (15. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> ICH bin in der Evo-Dingsbums drei Stufen über euch und wisst ihr auch warum?
> Weil ich
> Bellyboatangler
> bin
> ...



Das hasste doch vom Aldi mit Flecktarn :q Wenn das unser Farinchen sieht kauft ihn seine Mutti wieder was feineres


----------



## Schutenpiet (15. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



goeddoek schrieb:


> ... als der Kajakangler das las, lächelt er milde über die Unwissenheit des BB-Anglers  :q :q :q :q



Stimmt..Am Anfang da war´s finster.. dann aber schufen wir das wasser, dann die Fische. Da war´s gut bis die Watangler ins Wasser latschten, und die Bellybooter mit´m Hintern drin rumdüsten  und nu kriegen wir den Geruch nicht mehr aus den Fischen  #c

Peter


----------



## The_Duke (15. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Stimmt..Am Anfang da war´s finster.. dann aber schufen wir das wasser, dann die Fische. Da war´s gut bis die Watangler ins Wasser latschten, und die Bellybooter mit´m Hintern drin rumdüsten  *und nu kriegen wir den Geruch nicht mehr aus den Fischen * #c
> 
> Peter



Ich brech ab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












> Was ich euch allen nochmal sagen wollte, egal ob Blech oder Fliege ihr seid alle noch nicht so weit, denn nur ICH bin in der Evo-Dingsbums drei Stufen über euch und wisst ihr auch warum?
> Weil ich
> *Bellyboatangler *
> bin
> So meine Untertanen jetzt wisst ihr Würmer bescheid und ich hoffe ihr werdet euch in Zukunft ein wenig demütig verhalten.



Ahja...helft mir mal bitte...ist das nicht diese Spezies, die wegen aufgepumpter Unterhosen fast den aufrechten Gang verlernt haben? |kopfkrat
Wenn Lurche irgendwann die dominierende Lebensform werden sollten, dann könnte das mit den drei Evolutionsstufen vielleicht stimmen:q:q


----------



## kof (15. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

und wie schätzt ihr folgende assets ein:
-fliegenfischer (angehend & untalentiert)
-bellyboat UND kanu vorhanden
-blond & blauäugig (nein, ich bin kein nazi!)
=> reicht das für die evolutions-top-ten?

mal im (bier)ernst:
dummheit und borniertheit ist durchaus kein privileg der fliegenfischer. wer das (aus eigener erfahrung ohne polemik)
auch ganz gut kann ist der gemeine karpfenangler & wettfischer... 

wer oder was auch immer farina ist:
der thread ist echt erfrischend dank der wirklich guten & auch lustigen antworten... 

panem et circenses!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



> dummheit und borniertheit ist durchaus kein privileg der fliegenfischer


Stimmt - ist aber bei denen (neben den anderen von Dir genannten) in Häufung zu beobachten.

Wird aber wohl bei jeder Gruppe/Gruppierung so sein, die ihr jeweiliges Tun für das einzig richtige hält.

Arme Wichte, kann ich da nur sagen: 
Wer beschränkt sich schon (außer in der Ehe) freiwillig??
;-))))))


----------



## Gardenfly (15. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

So die Evolution ist vorangeschritten,ich bin vom Fliegenfischer (immer eine Stufe mehr als ihr) aufgestiegen zum Fliegenfänger.
Fange mit meiner Dior-rute Klasse 000000 mit 99er Haken Stubenfliegen im Hotel Adlon.


----------



## rob (15. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> So die Evolution ist vorangeschritten,ich bin vom Fliegenfischer (immer eine Stufe mehr als ihr) aufgestiegen zum Fliegenfänger.
> Fange mit meiner Dior-rute Klasse 000000 mit 99er Haken Stubenfliegen im Hotel Adlon.



ich lach mich kaputt


----------



## Ollek (15. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> So die Evolution ist vorangeschritten,ich bin vom Fliegenfischer (immer eine Stufe mehr als ihr) aufgestiegen zum Fliegenfänger.
> Fange mit meiner Dior-rute Klasse 000000 mit 99er Haken Stubenfliegen im Hotel Adlon.



www.die-daenen.de


----------



## ichtyo (15. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

Seht Ihr, stellt Euch mal vor, wir hätten unseren "Mehl-vertreter"-Farina nicht.......
Ich lach`mich einfach nur noch kaputt!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß ichtyo


----------



## dat_geit (15. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

Wie schön, dass den meisten anscheinend lediglich das Fliegenwerfen beigebracht wurde......#d, obwohl ......Mönsch Gardenfly, ich muss dir gratulieren.

Du hast es tatsächlich gepackt:vik:, Entomologie gleich nebenbei dazu gelernt.

Finde ich schön, dass du dich nun auch mit Eintags-, Stein- und Köcherfliegen auseinander setzt. Ja, da hast du in der Tat recht, das ist bereits eine sehr hohe Stufe.

Und hier auch noch ein kleiner Tip, falls du mal vorhaben solltest in Schleswig-Holstein auf die Fliegenjagd zu gehen.

http://www.umweltdaten.landsh.de/nuis/upool/gesamt/fliegen/fliegenatlas.pdf

*Atlas der Eintags-, Stein- und Köcherfliegen  Schleswig-Holsteins

:qAnsonsten wünsche ich hier auch weiterhin viel Spaß.:q
*


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Wie schön, dass den meisten anscheinend lediglich das Fliegenwerfen beigebracht wurde......#d, obwohl ......Mönsch Gardenfly, ich muss dir gratulieren.
> 
> Du hast es tatsächlich gepackt:vik:, Entomologie gleich nebenbei dazu gelernt.
> 
> ...



Entschuldige meine Offenheit...

Aber allein die Einteilung in "Stufen" ist schon diskriminierend...

Leider kann ich da nur mit dem Kopf schütteln ob soviel "Erhabenheit"...


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

Nun mal ganz entspannt bleiben. Der Fischer mit der Fliege bedarf einer gewissen Erhabenheit um die länger anhaltende Erfolglosigkeit zu rechtfertigen.

Andy ist ja garnicht so. Es immer hilfreich sich persönlich zu kennen, dann kann man manches deutlich entspannter sehen. Ich habe ja nun auch schon Situationen erlebt bei denen ich dem einen oder anderen Blinkerheini gern das Backing um die Gurgel gewickelt hätte. Es gibt nun solche und solche. Wenn man sich auch nur ein bißchen an den Küstenknigge hält ist ja alles gut.

Ich erinner mich allerdings auch noch an einen Flifli, der hinter mir auf Knien versuchte eine Sandbank zu beschleichen. Sah gut aus, war aber nicht wirklich effektiv. Wenn ich so ein bißchen drüber nachdenke kommen mir bei dem Bild allerdings Zweifel an dieser Evolutionstheorie.:q

Laßt euch doch von diesem Scheiß nicht anfassen. Interessant ist, dass sich hier ja Leute als Flyonlypeople outen, die man letztjährig noch mit Fisch und Spinnrute an der Küste getroffen hat.

Nun ja, was soll man dazu sagen, Webspace ist geduldig.

Uli


----------



## Rosi (15. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Einige fliegenfischer trennen sich gewaltig von den sogenannten blechfischern. Ich frage mich nur warum, ich mache beides und akzeptiere auch beide methoden bzw. gruppen, wobei dieses nichts  mit aldi stiefel zu tun hat bzw. rolle oder rute. Das muss schon mehr sein - als nur material.



Ehrlich gesagt ist mir das noch nicht aufgefallen. Wenn hier ein Fliegenfischer zwischen den Spinnanglern und den Brandungsanglern steht, dann wird seine Technik bewundert. Es sieht elegant, schwierig, und nach Erfolg aus. Was erfolgsmäßig zu manchen Jahreszeiten ein Irrtum ist Genau so ein Irrtum, wie bei der teuereren Ausrüstung. Ein Meerforellen*blech*angler kann locker einige Euros mit sich rum schleppen.
Eure ganze Diskussion kommt daher, weil ihr noch nie selbst Fliegenfischen wart. Wäre ja schlimm, wenn jeder alles könnte! Ich warte nun auf die nächste Abstufung: Brandungsangler oder Spinnfischer - wer ist besser, teurer und erfolgreicher? Also der Spinnangler ist auf jeden Fall beweglicher, trinkt weniger Bier und sieht auch in Wathosen noch richtig sexy aus.:q


----------



## dat_geit (15. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> So die Evolution ist vorangeschritten,ich bin vom Fliegenfischer (immer eine Stufe mehr als ihr) aufgestiegen zum Fliegenfänger.
> Fange mit meiner Dior-rute Klasse 000000 mit 99er Haken Stubenfliegen im Hotel Adlon.



Mein lieber Steffen,
es ist mit Sicherheit in all den Jahren nicht das erste Mal und vermutlich nicht das letzte Mal, dass wir aneinander rasseln.

Von Stufen wurde auf den letzten Seiten genug geredet und vor allem auch von dir ne Menge, die nicht mit dem Thema zu tun hat.

Auch jetzt gestehst du nur euch auf den letzten Seiten Ironie zu, obwohl hier schon lange nichts mehr geredet wurde, worüber es sich gelohnt hätte aufzuregen.

Warst nicht gerade du es, der sich hier eigentlich gar nicht äußern wollte oder hoffte andere würde es auch nicht tun???

Wer mich näher kennt und das sind einige hier, der weiß, dass ich genau so gerne auf dem Belly sitze dem Dorsch mit schnöden Gummifischen und angelaufenen Snaps Blinkern jage, die Spinrute als ein beinahe lieb gewonnenes Körperteil betrachte, auch ne Sbiro zu führen weiß. Seit einem Jahr befasse ich mich auch mit dem Fliegenfischen, dem Binden, der Entomologie und einigem mehr.

Aber mein Geist ist völlig frei und ich lebe nicht in so engen Gedankenmodellen, wie meine Beiträge in vielen Bereichen belegen.

Dann bitte versuche mich nicht als etwas darzustellen, was ich nicht bin.

Auch auf die angebliche Kunstfigur, Farina, konnte ich bisher nicht viel geben und eher das Gegenteil war der Fall. Gedankenstütze der Mel Krieger Thread.

Bitte spiel hier nicht den Verteidiger für all die lieben Angelfreunde in diesem Thread, zu denen du dich vermutlich auch noch zählst und greife ständig mit deinen falschen Unterstellungen andere an.

Was hier allerdings seit Seite 1 so alles gepostet wurde, hat zum größten Teil nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, sondern steht als Beispiel, dass es viele Angler gibt, die einen Teil Fliegenfischer  für elitäre Spinner halten.

Was man sich zugesteht, sollten man auch anderen einräumen.

Beweis mal das Gegenteil und leiste konstruktive oder mindestens lustige Beiträge, aber keine Unterstellungen.

Ach ja, mein Avatar zeigt mich als Spinfischer an der Küste!
Meine erste Mefo dieses Jahr auf Sbiro an der Spinrute gefangen.
Meine Dorsche letzte Woche an der Spinrute.
Meine Bachforelle gestern, oh Schande an der Spinrute mit nem Meps.

Und trotzdem studiere ich weiter das Fliegenfischen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

Hast ja recht Uli...

@dat_geit:
Sorry, wenn ich meine Worte zu heftig gewählt haben sollte, es klingt nur ziemlich "von ober herab" was Du (teilweise) schreibst... und damit kann ich nicht so um...






> Also der Spinnangler ist auf jeden Fall beweglicher, trinkt weniger Bier und sieht auch in Wathosen noch richtig sexy aus.



Näää Rosi... Da bin ich der lebende Gegenbeweis


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Was hier allerdings seit Seite 1 so alles gepostet wurde, hat zum größten Teil nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, sondern steht als Beispiel, dass es viele Angler gibt, die einen Teil Fliegenfischer für elitäre Spinner halten.


 
Moinsen Andy,

das hat aber leider auch ein bißchen damit zu tun, dass sich hier im Board einige auch wie elitäre Spinner verhalten. Das sagt ja aber kaum was über die Realität aus. 

Uli


----------



## dat_geit (15. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

@Steffen

Ich habe lange hier weiter gelesen und ich habe mir auch einige andere Threads angesehen und kam zu dem Entschluss, dass hier mal wieder Stimmung gegen bestimmte Personen und Kreise gemacht werden sollte.

Dieser Thread war lediglich plötzlich ne Fortsetzung eines einem lokalen Ereignisses gewidmeten, in denen bereits einige, der hier plötzlich Anwesenden bereits miteinander ein Problem hatten.

Das trägt auch nicht gerade dazu bei, Dinge zu klären. 

Man muß ja nicht immer einer Meinung sein, aber wie ich bereits eingangs erwähnte, versuche ich auch bestimmte Verhalten zu verstehen.

Ich komme aus ner harten Schule und sehe ne verdammte Menge Sachen, die uns Angler insgesamt in Misskredit bringen. Das sind leider zwar immer nur wenige. Aber wenige genug, um uns als etwas darzustellen, was wir nicht sein möchten.

Sorry, aber es geht hier nicht gegen dich. Ich freue mich, wenn ich von deinen Berichten hier oben an der Küste höre. Aber ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, du würdest auch von der sich immer negativer entwickelnden Situation etwas mitbekommen.

Schön ist es vielerorts schon nicht mehr. Da kann man gerne auch mal auf erfolgreiches Fischen verzichten und sich lieber ein ruhiges Plätzchen suchen.

Aber die Dinge nicht ansprechen, die nicht nur von uns Anglern gesehen werden, macht die Dinge nicht besser.

Betrunken Tiere auf eine Art und Weise zu behandeln, die nicht nur strafbar, sondern auch in einem hohen Maße moralisch zu verurteilen ist, war hier das Thema.

Das könnte durchaus auch bei Fliegenfischern der Falls ein, mir aber bisher weder zu Ohren gekommen, noch habe ich dergleichen beobachten können.


----------



## dat_geit (15. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

Uli,
ich fürchte da haste völlig recht.
Aber hier prallen halt wieder auf beiden Seiten die üblichen Vorurteile auf, denen ich mich nicht anschließen wollte.

Wenn es so rüber kam, dann tut es mir leid.

Schön fand ich, dass du noch mal allen bestätigt hast, was man mir letztes Jahr sagte......

Willkommen bei der schönsten aber auch erfolglosesten Angelart......keine ist besser geeignet mit einem hohen Aufwand nichts zu fangen oder auch .........wir schonen wirklich den Fisch.....:q

Aber da gibbet noch die Spinrute, wenn Mutters mal wieder Fisch essen möchte.:m


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Mein lieber Steffen,
> es ist mit Sicherheit in all den Jahren nicht das erste Mal und vermutlich nicht das letzte Mal, dass wir aneinander rasseln.


Ich wüßte nicht, daß wir schon einmal aneinandergeraten sind...
bis zu diesem Thraed fand ich Deine Beiträge durchaus interessant und informativ.




dat_geit schrieb:


> Von Stufen wurde auf den letzten Seiten genug geredet und vor allem auch von dir ne Menge, die nicht mit dem Thema zu tun hat.


Moment... die Evolutionäre Stufe kam von Dir...



dat_geit schrieb:


> Auch jetzt gestehst du nur euch auf den letzten Seiten Ironie zu, obwohl hier schon lange nichts mehr geredet wurde, worüber es sich gelohnt hätte aufzuregen.


Sorry, die Anrede "Euch" geht eindeutig in Richtung Standesdünkel von DEINER Seite, entschuldige bitte mal.



dat_geit schrieb:


> Warst nicht gerade du es, der sich hier eigentlich gar nicht äußern wollte oder hoffte andere würde es auch nicht tun???


Jup, war ich... hab' mich auch schon in den Allerwertesten gebissen, daß ich mir selbst untreu geworden bin 




dat_geit schrieb:


> Wer mich näher kennt und das sind einige hier, der weiß, dass ich genau so gerne auf dem Belly sitze dem Dorsch mit schnöden Gummifischen und angelaufenen Snaps Blinkern jage, die Spinrute als ein beinahe lieb gewonnenes Körperteil betrachte, auch ne Sbiro zu führen weiß. Seit einem Jahr befasse ich mich auch mit dem Fliegenfischen, dem Binden, der Entomologie und einigem mehr.


Ich weiß, daß Du kein "Fly only" bist, umso mehr überraschte mich die Erhabenheit Deinerseits...
Vielleicht sollten wir das mit dem persönlich kennenlernen mal ins Auge fassen, ich bin offen dafür, an mir soll es nicht scheitern.



dat_geit schrieb:


> Aber mein Geist ist völlig frei und ich lebe nicht in so engen Gedankenmodellen, wie meine Beiträge in vielen Bereichen belegen.


Schrieb ich weiter oben schon, umso mehr wunderte ich mich über die Erhabenheit Deiner Postings in diesem Thread hier.



dat_geit schrieb:


> Dann bitte versuche mich nicht als etwas darzustellen, was ich nicht bin.


Da hast Du selbst aber maßgeblich zu beigtragen... Ich habe lediglich interpretiert, wenn ich dies falsch getan habe, dann entschuldige ich mich gerne öffentlich dafür, die Größe habe ich.



dat_geit schrieb:


> Auch auf die angebliche Kunstfigur, Farina, konnte ich bisher nicht viel geben und eher das Gegenteil war der Fall. Gedankenstütze der Mel Krieger Thread.


Den Mel Krieger Thraed habe ich nicht gelesen.




dat_geit schrieb:


> Bitte spiel hier nicht den Verteidiger für all die lieben Angelfreunde in diesem Thread, zu denen du dich vermutlich auch noch zählst und greife ständig mit deinen falschen Unterstellungen andere an.


Wer unterstellt hier gerade wem etwas?



dat_geit schrieb:


> Was hier allerdings seit Seite 1 so alles gepostet wurde, hat zum größten Teil nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, sondern steht als Beispiel, dass es viele Angler gibt, die einen Teil Fliegenfischer  für elitäre Spinner halten.


Nun, daran sind so einige Fliegenfischer selbst schuld...
btw. Vielleicht hast Du es ja überlesen, ich selbst bin ebenfalls Fliegenfischer...
Und das Ganze drumherum wie Insektenkunde etc. habe ich auch im Repertoir.



dat_geit schrieb:


> Was man sich zugesteht, sollten man auch anderen einräumen.


Tu ich, ohne wenn und aber...
Sollte das falsch rübergekommen sein, entschuldige ich mich auch dafür bei Dir, die Größe habe ich.



dat_geit schrieb:


> Beweis mal das Gegenteil und leiste konstruktive oder mindestens lustige Beiträge, aber keine Unterstellungen.


Ich glaube derer gibt es genug... Humor und auch Konstruktivität liegt aber auch immer im Sinne des Betrachters...



dat_geit schrieb:


> Ach ja, mein Avatar zeigt mich als Spinfischer an der Küste!
> Meine erste Mefo dieses Jahr auf Sbiro an der Spinrute gefangen.
> Meine Dorsche letzte Woche an der Spinrute.
> Meine Bachforelle gestern, oh Schande an der Spinrute mit nem Meps.


Und nocheinmal... Darum wunderte/ärgerte ich mich auch umso mehr über die bereits erwähnte Erhabenheit die einige Deiner Postings in diesem Thread "begleiten"



dat_geit schrieb:


> Und trotzdem studiere ich weiter das Fliegenfischen.


Das sei Dir gegönnt und ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß dabei und dies meine ich so wie ich es schreibe, bitte keine Ironie hineininterpretieren.


----------



## Ollek (15. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



Rosi schrieb:


> Eure ganze Diskussion kommt daher, weil ihr noch nie selbst Fliegenfischen wart.



Falsch,denn die meisten die hier Posten können und machen beides, die Diskussion kommt einzig und allein daher das es hier jemanden gibt der meint er sei der Nabel der Welt und Leute mit Aldi sachen wären unter seinem Nivea, oder wie heist die Pflegecreme.


----------



## LAC (15. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

@ gardenfly
 ich muss wirklich sagen, du hast die höchste stufe erreicht. Denn das ist schon eine kunst, mit der rute sich die fliegen vom käse im hotel zu fangen oder vom festerbrett. 
Das ist mehr als können und wer so werfen kann - der muss sich nicht mit nachgemachten fliegen abgeben - der lacht über diese gebastelten attrappen. 
Ich habe es auch mal versucht, klappte nicht, bei mir ist die ganze tapete runter gekommen - viel im rausch, da es spass gemacht hat. 
Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass deine fähigkeiten, das fliegen fangen verboten wird, da man den blechfischern ja auch den köderfisch weggenommen hat und sie heute mit einer attrappe angeln.
Du hast dich gewaltig von den attrappen anglern abgehoben - hut ab.

Danke für dein posting, denn nur so kann ich es noch ertragen. 

Nebenbei erwähnt, ich habe den ganzen winter auch in tarnzeug geangelt, ganz in weiss. Einige angler meinten ich hätte etwas von heino. Wer ist das? Anstandshalber habe ich mich händedruck bedankt.


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Sorry, aber es geht hier nicht gegen dich. Ich freue mich, wenn ich von deinen Berichten hier oben an der Küste höre. Aber ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, du würdest auch von der sich immer negativer entwickelnden Situation etwas mitbekommen.
> 
> Schön ist es vielerorts schon nicht mehr. Da kann man gerne auch mal auf erfolgreiches Fischen verzichten und sich lieber ein ruhiges Plätzchen suchen.




Ähhh... hab ich irgendwo was geschrieben was Dich zu der Annahme verleiten könnte ich würde vor der wirklich nicht besser werdenden Situation die Augen verschließen???


Ich muß mich leider nochmals selbst zitieren:



> Moin Christian
> hast Du schön geschrieben und ich teile Deine Auffassung, wobei ich persönlich schon angeln gehe um Fische zu fangen und diese dann auch zu verspeisen, da bin ich ehrlich.
> 
> Die Kunst liegt in der Beschränkung, mir reicht eine Meerforelle, je nach Größe ist das für unseren 2 Personenhaushalt auch mal mehr als ein "Festessen"
> ...



Ich hoffe den Satz mit der Selbstbeschränkung hast Du nicht überlesen...???

Und verzeih' mir bitte die Bezeichnung "Mistvieh"


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Einige angler meinten ich hätte etwas von heino. Wer ist das? Anstandshalber habe ich mich händedruck bedankt.



http://http://www.heino.de/

Bitteschön  Das ist Heino


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



dat_geit schrieb:


> @Steffen
> 
> Ich habe lange hier weiter gelesen und ich habe mir auch einige andere Threads angesehen und kam zu dem Entschluss, dass hier mal wieder Stimmung gegen bestimmte Personen und Kreise gemacht werden sollte.
> 
> Dieser Thread war lediglich plötzlich ne Fortsetzung eines einem lokalen Ereignisses gewidmeten, in denen bereits einige, der hier plötzlich Anwesenden bereits miteinander ein Problem hatten.



Jetzt muß ich echt fragen, welchen Thread Du meinst???


----------



## tom66 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Nun mal ganz entspannt bleiben. Der Fischer mit der Fliege bedarf einer gewissen Erhabenheit um die länger anhaltende Erfolglosigkeit zu rechtfertigen.



Da mag was dran sein, andererseits kommt es ja nicht darauf an möglichst viel zu fangen, zumindest nicht für jeden. Wenn man möglichst viel in kurzer Zeit fangen wollte müsste man mit Dynamit fischen ;-)

Den eigentlichen Sinn im Fliegenfischen sehe ich in der Herausforderung. Es erfordert Mühe, Geduld und Übung um Erfolg zu haben. Hat man diese Strapazen gemeistert zählt der einzelne Fang viel mehr. 

Leider wird in der Literatur für Fliegenfischer diese Fangart mitunter als das einzig wahre, waidmännische und elitäre dargestellt. Ich glaube, dass die Autoren damit der Zunft der Fliegenfischer keinen großen Gefallen tun. Wer unkritisch, leichtgläubig und auf der Suche nach Anerkennung ist, kann schnell in den Gedanken verfallen er selbst sei elitär, weil er mit der Fliege fischt....der Leser glaubt dann vielleicht sogar er sei in der gesellschaftlichen Stellung aufgestiegen - da er nun mit der Fliege fischt - eine Statusänderung, die er sich vielleicht immer schon gewünscht hat. Auch Ideologien haben sich diesen Umstand, dass Menschen auf der Suche nach Anerkennung und Gruppenzugehörigkeit sind, schon zugute gemacht. Zum Teil mit unglaublichem Erfolg. 

Ich bin überzeugt, dass sich unter den Fliegenfischern die leidenschaftlichsten aller Angler befinden, die dem Fisch die meiste Achtung entgegen bringen. Leider trifft dies nicht auf alle zu.


----------



## dat_geit (16. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

Danke Tom66,
das bringt die Sache auf den Punkt.


Steffen,
du bekommst PN wegen der anderen Threads. Weil es ansonsten hier gleich weiter gehen würde.

Wir sollten das Kriegsbeil wieder begraben........:m

und ich wünsche allen Anglern in nah und fern ein dickes Petri Heil.:l


----------



## Wassermännchen (16. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

*Amen....*


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Danke Tom66,
> das bringt die Sache auf den Punkt.
> 
> 
> ...




Moin Andy #h

Kriegstbeil? haben wir uns bekriegt? Nöö, wir haben diskutiert, vielleicht auch heftig, daß liegt im Auge des Betrachters #h

Wenn Du genausowenig nachtragend bist wie ich, dann ist die Sache doch klar #h

Schick es per PN, kein Problem #h

LG
Steffen


----------



## Pinn (16. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*



tom66 schrieb:


> Es erfordert Mühe, Geduld und Übung um Erfolg zu haben. Hat man diese Strapazen gemeistert zählt der einzelne Fang viel mehr.



Das gilt nicht nur fürs Fliegenfischen. Jede Art der Fischerei erfordert Mühe, Geduld und Übung. Und Übung macht den Meister, sagt man so schön.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## LAC (17. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

@ steffen60431
Konnte den link leider nicht öffnen, habe ihn jedoch gefunden. Ich glaub er ist auch angler, da er eine gewaltige polarisationsbrille trägt - jetzt kann ich es verstehen.

@tom66
Deine worte: 
....er sei in der gesellschaftlichen Stellung aufgestiegen - da er nun mit der Fliege fischt - eine Statusänderung, die er sich vielleicht immer schon gewünscht hat. 
Da ist was wahres dran !

Deine weiteren worte: 
Ich bin überzeugt, dass sich unter den Fliegenfischern die leidenschaftlichsten aller Angler befinden, die dem Fisch die meiste Achtung entgegen bringen.

Dieses sehe ich mit anderen augen - sie sind aufgestiegen - und wünschen sich dieses, da es die krönung ist. Dazu gehört jedoch etwas mehr, wobei in beiden gruppen sie vorhanden sind.


----------



## jflyfish (18. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

Moin, 
jetzt weis ich warum ich immer den arroganten Fliegenfischer raushängen lass -- dann machen  alle die hier gepostet haben einen grossen Bogen am Wasser --- und man wird nicht mit 7 Seiten Sch... vollgelabert |gr: (Incl. Platitüden über Strapazen beim Üben und Erfolge die doppelt zählen). 
träumt weiter, Jürgen


----------



## goeddoek (18. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

Jürgen, Hase, komm runter :q

Es zwingt Dich keiner, diese "Platitüden" zu lesen :q:q


----------



## LAC (19. April 2008)

*AW: Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste*

Jürgen, 
nicht aufregen - man muss mit der wahrheit leben. 
Da fällt mir das sprichwort ein,  zeige mir deine schuhe und ich sage dir wer du bist - dabei kann man ganz schön in der schei... treten, denn oft wird man - in einigen ländern verstärkt -  geblendet von den schuhen.
Beim gespräch bewölkt sich dann ganz schnell der himmel - zum glück nicht bei allen.


----------

